# missing system icon in control panel



## reuven (Feb 27, 2005)

I had trouble with my computer,which was not solved See thread "insufficient memory or disk space" I decided to check the system icon in control pane, but it is not there.To restore it I had the following advice:-
From dos command enter the following-
"rundll.exe shell32.dll,Control_Rundll,System.cpl" and enter.
This was notice "error in shell32.dll missing entry Control_rundll,system.cpi

I did the setup for Windows98se again ,into same folder,without any trouble. But there is no way to get back system icon.please help.
reuven


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Computer commands need to be exact. Any incorrect spelling simply will not work.
Please check the command you have shown, it does not look right?

I do not think it is system.cpi, it is sysdm.cpl as far as I am aware. Use Google to verify.
Also it must contain the full path where it expects the .cpl path to be, unless you are running the command inside that directory.


----------



## reuven (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you Kiwiguy. The trouble is system.cpl or sysdm.cpl does not appear to be on my computer.when I do C:\scanreg/fix the program does not finish but slalls on "checking system registry stucture " at 2%. What can be done to restore system files?
"


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go to this site, scroll down to the *Windows 98/98 SE + DOS 7* heading, click the *98SE Updates* link, scroll down to the *Microsoft Windows 98SE virtual memory tab negative HD free size error SYSDM.CPL build 4.10.2224 fix* link, then click the *Direct download* link. This will start the *272621usa8.exe* file downloading. Once it is downloaded and saved, close your browser and install it, then reboot.

This will replace the 4.10.2222 version of the SYSDM.CPL file with the 4.10.2224 version. Hopefully, that will solve your problem.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## reuven (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you, It did not solve the problem, but as an update it probably did some good.
I solved the missing icon by using Tweak ui.But the problem of getting messages of insufficient memory or disk space is unsolved.Also of not being able to finish scanreg/fix
reuven


----------

